# crane car



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi new to this forum and to G scale railroading I am looking for a large recovery crane car for my layout is their any one making a complete or building a kit for a large recovery crane car regards caferacer


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are you Modeling? Standard guage Diesel or Steam? Or are you modeling Narrow Guage. USA trains makes a 25 ton MOW crane and matching Crane Tender Each sold seperatly. 
Unless you can find a set on E bay 

WELCOME TO MLS from The New River and Western Rail Road. 


Caferacer as in Motor Cycle Caferacer?


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi John J caferacer here modelling 1930-to present standard diesel and steam I am after a crane like the monthly photo contest one on the entry page of our site here, caferacers I have a few 1950s-1970s old caferacer from way back enjoy bikes and ratrods and my trains which I am just starting out in and learning to enjoy caferacer.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The crane in the photo contest was scratch built:













But there are cranes offered, most notably the USA crane mentioned by JJ.


Here is what it looks like (along with the crane tender which is sold separately):











USA Trains 25 Ton crane


The crane in the photo of the month contest appears to be a 250 ton crane. The only one I know of is offered in 1:32 scale and is quite expensive...really more of a "museum" piece:












Fine Art Models, 250 Ton Crane


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't Lionel used to have a LS crane car? Could have sworn I've seen them on EBAY....


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

It doesnt take alot of work to make the USA trains 25 ton crane look alot bigger, this is a quick edit in the Paint program. All I did was extend the face of the crane forward past the center of the base and fill in the sides.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys many thanks will look for a fine art model of the 250 ton crane and the other smaller one may have to scratch build one as well happy to have a go stratch building one I come from a model ship building back ground will chase up some plans many thanks for the input much appreached caferacer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used a crane from a toy set that had a semi and a crane. I cut it up quite a bit and added pieces to be like the pix I took of a UP crane that was parked here for awhile.
















I leave it sitting out in my rail yard.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Jerry Barnes thats one cool crane gives me some great ideas to build with its really great what you guys can do keen to start strach building a 250 ton crane caferacer.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Paladino did a nice build of a 250 ton one, not sure if he gets on here much or not.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JS Woodcraft has a new crane. There is a pic in the newest GR mag in the new products area. Looks like a new cab would be all you'd need to do to it. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe also that Tom ball from the AC forum made a 250 ton crane. Later RJD


----------

